# 22lb Turkey - Half smoke a opition?



## socalsmoke (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been lurking these forums for over a year and have found way to much good info from everyone.Thanks!

But I now have a question I can not find a answer for. I have a 22lb Turkey to cook for T-day and would like to smoke it but I do not have the time and from what I have been reading may have a hard time getting out of the danger zone in time with the size of bird I am dealing with. So my question is, what do you all think about popping the turkey into the smoker for the first hour and a half to 2 hours then standard cook the rest in the oven?

Would this be a waste of time since it wont be in too long or my best bet to get some smoke flavor in and still properly cook it?

**Going to brine and use a rub as well.  Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would just use high temps (325-350) and go the whole time on the smoker...   At that temp it will be the same amount of time as in the oven which you will keep around 350 as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

You will get some smoke flavor in 2 hours. The big question is how hot can you get the smoker? You are going to want to be around 300 to get thru the 135 mark even if you pop it into the oven after a couple of hours. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2011)

First off...Welcome SoCal....When you have time go over to Roll Call and give us some info on you, your experience , equipment , ETC... Next to answer your question...YES...There is no reason you can't start in the Smoker for a couple of hours, more is better, then Finish in the Oven...I do it all the time, Summer storms roll up out of the Blue, and I ain't that Hardcore to Smoke in the Rain!...If your equipment does get up above 300*F, you will have no problem with a 20lb Bird getting up to temp like the Distinguished Gents above suggested...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2011)

What they said!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2011)

Or smoke it ahead of time and just reheat it on turkey day.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yep.....all the above


----------

